# 1st time shooting 738 TCP



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I've had this gun for over a year now and finally took the time today to take it to the DNR gun range at Dents Run in WV. It's a pretty nice outdoor range with setup tables for sighting in pistols and rifles. There was another guy sighting in his new .270. I only had time to run 25 rounds through it but they cycled perfectly without a ftf fte. A guy at the local gun shop told me that this gun was designed to be shot with only one hand. Given the amount of recoil this little thing has, I think I'll stick to both hands.....lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice little piece.

Gun Review: Taurus 738 TCP - The Truth About Guns


----------

